# boots and pants



## EMTbasicGirl (Jun 18, 2014)

What are the least expensive yet good quality boots and pants?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2014)

If your currently employeed you may want to ask if they have standards on what boots you need. 

My first pair of boots were from Big 5 and lasted me a good 2 years for around $40. When I was hired on the companies boot policy makes the boots around $200.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 18, 2014)

I have to wear the issued boots unless I have a DR note saying I need to wear my own for xyz reason.  But even then they have to be black and provide some ankle support.


----------



## Angel (Jun 18, 2014)

Magnums for around 81-90$

Not steel or composite toe though. Those can be upward of 150, generally 300$

511 has some decent ones as well. Just go to the store and make sure to be sized. Not all fit the same


----------



## Milton (Jun 19, 2014)

I would just like to add that having side zippered boots make removing boots at the end of a long shift easier. And also consider what kind socks you will be using with the boots and bring a pair of them with you when you try on the boots in the store. As the thickness and height of the socks can affect how boots fit to your feet.


----------



## intellectualfish (Jun 19, 2014)

Boots and pants and boots and pants...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BPbjC47GwM&feature=kp


----------



## rmena (Jun 24, 2014)

I dont know about the side zipped....I had a pair and they were uber easy to take off but at 2 am when tones went off I was a monkey humping a football. They have front zip that open up wider so that when you dont know up from down its harder to miss. lol. As far as pants..propper makes a pretty hard to beat pant for really good price. No pockets for trauma shears and all your EMT swag but thats what your jump bag is for


----------



## rmena (Jun 24, 2014)

sorry, it does have pockets...just normal ones.


----------



## erscribe (Jul 3, 2014)

****ies are a reputable brand for pants.

Boots I recommend any variety of steel toed.


----------



## tred1956 (Jul 8, 2014)

I wear 511 pants and Bates boots


----------



## planetmike (Jul 8, 2014)

I really like my Blauer Blitz boots. The steel lacing system is wonderful, the lacing never gets loose, so I'm not ever having to fiddle with tightening the laces. They are also easy on and easy off. No side or front zippers needed.


----------



## greenmountains (Jul 12, 2014)

erscribe said:


> ****ies are a reputable brand for pants.
> 
> Boots I recommend any variety of steel toed.



****ie's cargo pant is decent for about $23 if your local Walmart carries them. Otherwise look for 511 online, you can sometimes find them on eBay for as little as the ****ies if you are not particular about which model. 
Boots: Magnum or better if you can afford them, otherwise Interceptor from a variety of sources, including at times Walmart.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Jul 13, 2014)

Ok, so is the general recommendation on boots to get a pair with a steel toe? I bought my first pair recently ($45) and they aren't steel toe, but this is just a pair to get me through some ride-alongs and clinicals while I get through my EMT Basic course.

E.M.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 13, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Ok, so is the general recommendation on boots to get a pair with a steel toe? I bought my first pair recently ($45) and they aren't steel toe, but this is just a pair to get me through some ride-alongs and clinicals while I get through my EMT Basic course.
> 
> E.M.


I wouldn't get a steel toe for standard EMS...more uncomfortable and heavier with no real benefit in our daily work.


----------



## rails (Jul 13, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Ok, so is the general recommendation on boots to get a pair with a steel toe? I bought my first pair recently ($45) and they aren't steel toe, but this is just a pair to get me through some ride-alongs and clinicals while I get through my EMT Basic course.
> 
> E.M.



I would personally suggest steel or composite toe, yes. Not worth risking your toes.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 13, 2014)

rails said:


> I would personally suggest steel or composite toe, yes. Not worth risking your toes.


What do you normally do at work that you see as a big risk to your toes? Differences apply for fire based EMS of course.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 13, 2014)

I wear composite toe boots. Wait til you drop (or someone else drops) something on your toe. You'll never wonder again. There's no difference in comfort.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Jul 13, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I wear composite toe boots. Wait til you drop (or someone else drops) something on your toe. You'll never wonder again. There's no difference in comfort.



Yeah, I did a ride-along the other day and, for the first time, felt how heavy some of this equipment is. Knowing it's only a matter of time before someone -- or I -- drop something on my toes or roll over them, I think steel/composite toes probably would make me feel better on the job. It's good to hear there isn't a real difference in comfort between reinforced and non-reinforced boots. That was a concern of mine.

Cheers.


----------



## greenmountains (Jul 13, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Ok, so is the general recommendation on boots to get a pair with a steel toe? I bought my first pair recently ($45) and they aren't steel toe, but this is just a pair to get me through some ride-alongs and clinicals while I get through my EMT Basic course.


Not in my opinion!  Terrible for ambulance work. Heavy, conducts the cold.  Really not necessary for ordinary ambulance work.
If you must have a protective toe, try one with the fiberglass or carbon fiber which is lighter and does not freeze your toes.  The steel toe is for industrial use, where heavy objects fall and can crush your foot.
It is not something you need to worry about in the EMS world.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 13, 2014)

Try a pair on and see what you think. You'll be surprised. I wear 5.11 ATAC shield boots and the composite toe is certainly doesn't add much noticeable weight nor does it conduct cold. However, when a rescue tool was dropped on my toes at an MVA, I was able to tell the firefighter, "no big deal". Again, it's a risk vs benefit thing. If your department doesn't require a safety toe, and you don't want to wear them, don't.  

But saying "it's not something to worry about in the EMS world" is 100% false, and that my toes are unbroken is a testament to that.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 13, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Try a pair on and see what you think. You'll be surprised. I wear 5.11 ATAC shield boots and the composite toe is certainly doesn't add much noticeable weight nor does it conduct cold. However, when a rescue tool was dropped on my toes at an MVA, I was able to tell the firefighter, "no big deal". Again, it's a risk vs benefit thing. If your department doesn't require a safety toe, and you don't want to wear them, don't.
> 
> But saying "it's not something to worry about in the EMS world" is 100% false, and that my toes are unbroken is a testament to that.



Back in the day we were required to wear steel toes. I'm clumsy as it is. I couldn't imagine working a shift and not wearing them.


----------



## Brandon O (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't much like 'em. Any good uniform boots should have stiffened leather at the toe which offers protection against most reasonable dings and squishes... I realize it's still possible that someone drives an engine over your foot or something, but for me not worth the candle.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=5327

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=27567

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=21384

We do this every few years.


----------



## greenmountains (Jul 13, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Try a pair on and see what you think. You'll be surprised. I wear 5.11 ATAC shield boots and the composite toe is certainly doesn't add much noticeable weight nor does it conduct cold. However, when a rescue tool was dropped on my toes at an MVA, I was able to tell the firefighter, "no big deal". Again, it's a risk vs benefit thing. If your department doesn't require a safety toe, and you don't want to wear them, don't.
> 
> But saying "it's not something to worry about in the EMS world" is 100% false, and that my toes are unbroken is a testament to that.



Glad it worked for you, but I have never had the issue, myself.  I do note that you have a composite toe, which in my opinion is far superior for most work than steel. 
 I know of one individual who worked in the Watervliet Arsenal (a federal facility that manufactures artillery - among other things) that had a huge cannon barrel fall from a height of like 3', despite it weighing tons, escaped with only broken toes.  The steel cap was driven through the sole of the boot and into the wood covered floor and embedded.  Lucky, really freakin' lucky to retain the end of his foot.
Me?  I have never had the issue.
So...you pays your money and takes your chances. 
Oh...my service advises against steel toes (nothing dictated other than color), but boot choice is up to the individual.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 13, 2014)

Right. I've also never had puke spray in my eyes when I'm intubating, but I still wear safety glasses. 

But, you do what you're comfortable with.


----------



## bizzy522 (Jul 13, 2014)

511 pants all the way! If you want a nice cheap pair of boots Id say Bates or  511 they will last ya a few years.. nicer boots Id say Georgia or Danner.. I have been wearing my Georgia boots for 2 years and they still look brand new(a little hot though).


----------



## spnjsquad (Jul 14, 2014)

I wear 5.11 pants with a cheaper pair of ****ies as a backup in case something happens to my pants and I have to change quick and Smith & Wesson boots which aren't steel toe or waterproof, although I've walked through water in them and havent felt anything come through. I usually wear those when I'm not expecting wet weather and my Timberland Pro Series (waterproof and steel toe) when I am. I have two pairs because the Timberlands are really heavy and kiil your feet after a 12 hour shift, so I needed something lighter. The ****ies pants were $30 and the 5.11s were $50 and both pairs of boots were $120 each.


----------



## greenmountains (Jul 14, 2014)

spnjsquad said:


> I wear 5.11 pants with a cheaper pair of ****ies as a backup in case something happens to my pants and I have to change quick and Smith & Wesson boots which aren't steel toe or waterproof, although .... I usually wear those when I'm not expecting wet weather and my Timberland Pro Series (waterproof and steel toe) when I am. I have two pairs because the Timberlands are really heavy and kiil your feet after a 12 hour shift, so I needed something lighter. The ****ies pants were $30 and the 5.11s were $50 and both pairs of boots were $120 each.



Yes, the black ****ies cargo pants work, though they lack the bells and whistles of 5.11 and the sophistication.  I  mostly use them as a backup, 
insurance against blood and puke.  I pay only $23 a pair for them and they get retired to everyday wear when showing age. They are tough.

5.11 pants are a world better in every way but even $50 is a bargain as they mostly are showing up in the $60 range. They outlast the ****ies maybe by more than twice as long.  The ****ies do have a good fabric blend. 

No matter the brand, I stich in a crease which lasts as the perma-press crease will not.  I helps to keep them looking good, without constant pressing.  5.11s can sometimes be had quite cheaply on eBay.  Make sure they are new. This might be the best option.

Cheap boots can work for awhile and sometimes surprisingly well.  I bought a pair at Wally World last fall and still wear them in the woods, although they no longer look good enough for work.  Six months use for $20, soft toe though.

I dislike Timberland, like you, because of the weight (steel toe) and no longer use them for anything.

If you look around you can get Interceptors with some kind of a composite toe shell for fairly cheap, like $45 or so.  I bought my Magnums discontinued for like $65.  Both a deal, though the Magnums are better, likewise a better toe cap and a side zipper.


----------



## hollowsoul87 (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with the Underarmour tactical medic pants? They are a little more pricey but from the description they are made of the UA Storm material which I really like. 

http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/en/mens-ua-tactical-medic-pants/pid1236400


----------



## Brandon O (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks a little casual.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 23, 2014)

I may be the only one, but I think 5.11 pants are waaay overpriced. If I'm going to wear BDU type pants, the LA Police Gear pants are a great bargain at 20 bucks a pair. I have several pair and they've held up great.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 23, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I may be the only one, but I think 5.11 pants are waaay overpriced. If I'm going to wear BDU type pants, the LA Police Gear pants are a great bargain at 20 bucks a pair. I have several pair and they've held up great.



My uniform store sells them as their cheapest EMS pants. They don't realize that EMS tac pants are not the same as regular tac pants so they sell them for forty and I don't correct their mistake. 

Still not cheap but I appreciate water/coffee repellent stuff.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 24, 2014)

That's a pretty good price. I never found 5.11 pants to be all that comfortable and thought that the hype outperformed the functionality.


----------



## Kevinf (Jul 25, 2014)

I ordered a pair of Elbeco Tec 3 pants from a recommendation another member gave on this forum. I gave them to my partner to hem in trade for a hat. She's had them for over 3 weeks now, not sure that I'm ever going to see them again :glare:

If I do get them back, I'll let you all know how they stack up to Duluth work pants...


----------



## bizzy522 (Jul 25, 2014)

hollowsoul87 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Underarmour tactical medic pants? They are a little more pricey but from the description they are made of the UA Storm material which I really like.
> 
> http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/en/mens-ua-tactical-medic-pants/pid1236400



They fall apart within a year.. But I heard if they wear out and you send them back they will send you new ones


----------



## Torsades de Pointes (Jul 14, 2015)

This may be a stupid question, still, I am curious, why is the brand ****ies not spelled out when most if not all others are?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 14, 2015)

Torsades de Pointes said:


> This may be a stupid question, still, I am curious, why is the brand ****ies not spelled out when most if not all others are?



The curse word censor. I can say Prick, but not the short name for Richard.


----------



## greenmountains (Jul 14, 2015)

One of the services I work for will allow no coat or shirt that they have not provided...you CANNOT buy your own.  I leave you to imagine the issues this creates as you get two shirts every couple years (mostly if you become a pain).  I have two short sleeve shirts and two pants...period.  They also require you (in theory at least) to have a second set of clothes in the car, so essentially you have no turn around time for the laundry. The reason: blood and puke.  One day I will be sorry I have no third set.
They are less picky about pants even to the point of allowing black (which can pass for the approved navy blue in less than perfect light). Some folks use Dxxkies brand pants since pants are not so rigidly controlled.
My other service specifies the color of shirt and pants and that is it.  You provide any patch you like (even patches from other services and other states for those like me with multiple licenses).  There is a persistent rumor that one day this summer some polo shirts may arrive paid for by the company.  We work outdoors and short-sleeve sunburn is always lurking.  The rumor of pants to be provided has no basis in fact and has been denied by higher ups. Many of my fellows there prefer the cheaper boots (Interceptor) found in Wally World.  They are certainly lighter than 5 1 1s in the very hot outdoor climate we work in for that service. Some folk wear high top black cross trainers.  I suspect I will cross to the dark side on that before August is gone with its heat.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 15, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> The curse word censor. I can say Prick, but not the short name for Richard.


It's really awesome when your on an aviation forum and you can't even spell out the forward part of an aircraft where the pilots control the plane.....



greenmountains said:


> One of the services I work for will allow no coat or shirt that they have not provided...you CANNOT buy your own.  I leave you to imagine the issues this creates as you get two shirts every couple years.


Yikes, ok, so can you get a third or fourth set from your service if you request one? Like they wont even sell you an additional pair?? That's absolutely ridiculous..


----------



## garyh9900 (Jul 15, 2015)

I currently wear a pair of Haix Airpower XR1(9 inch boot) or a pair of Haix Airpower R8(4 inch boot).  I've worn Rocky first meds, different 5.11's, Bates, Danners, and probably some others.  So far I'm a huge fan of Haix(I've been wearing these for about 2 years). Both are composite toe.  They are extremely comfortable, light, fit well.  Find a place that has them in stock and take them for a test drive.


----------

